# العناية بالشعر من المنزل



## محمدعبدالله5167 (7 نوفمبر 2012)

بلسم من الزبادي للشعر المُتعِب.. أو المتقلّب :
المكونات :
ـ 6 ملاعق كبيرة زبادي.
ـ بيضة واحدة.
التحضير والاستعمال :
توضع المكونات في وعاء مناسب وتخلط جيداً. ويستخدم هذا الخليط في

عمل تدليك لفروة الرأس والشعر ولمدة 4 دقائق على الأقل.. ثم يُغطى الشعر بفوطة دافئة لمدة 10 ـ 15 دقيقة.. وبعدها يشطف الشعر بالماء الفاتر.

​ 

​ 



مثبّت للشعر من الثوم وزيت الخروع للشعر الضعيف :
المكونات :
ـ 8 ملاعق كبيرة زيت خروع.
ـ 8 فصوص كبيرة ثوم.
التحضير والاستعمال :
تُقشّر فصوص الثوم ، وتُقطع ، وتُهرس ، ثم تضاف لزيت الخروع بعد تدفئته ، وتنقع به لمدة 36 ساعة.. ثم يُصفى الزيت ، ويعبأ في زجاجة.
يستعمل هذا المثبت قبل استعمال الشامبو ، وذلك بعمل تدليك بكمية منه لفروة الرأس ، والشعر باستخدام أطراف الأصابع.. ثم يُلف الشعر بمنشفة دافئة.. لمدة ساعة.. ثم يغسل الشعر بالشامبو ويُشطف بالماء.
يتميز هذا المستحضر بفوائده العديدة ، فهو يعمل على إعادة الحيوية والبريق للشعر الجاف المُجهد الضعيف.. كما أنه يقاوم سقوط الشعر.. ويناسب كذلك الشعور ذات الدهون الزائدة.

​ 

​ 



بلسم من العسل وزيت السمسم للشعر الجاف خاصة :
المكونات :
ـ 2 ملعقة كبيرة من زيت السمس ( تستخدم ملعقة الحلوى ).
ـ 1 ملعقة صغيرة من عسل النحل.
ـ بيضة واحدة.
التحضير والاستعمال : 
توضع المكونات في وعاء ، وتخلط ببعضها البعض جيداً ، لصنع خليط متجانس. يستخدم المستحضر في تدليك فروة الرأس والشعر لبضع دقائق ، ثم يُلف الشعر بمنشقة دافئة لمدة 30 دقيقة ، ثم يغسل بالشامبو ، ويُشطف بالماء.

​ 

​ 



بلسم بالبروتين الفيتامين لتقوية الشعر :
المكونات :
ـ بيضة واحدة.
ـ 1 ملعقة كبيرة زيت خروع.
ـ 1 ملعقة كبيرة زيت ذرة.
ـ 1 ملعقة صغيرة خل التفاح.
ـ 1 ملعقة صغيرة جلسرين.
ـ كبسولة فيتامين « أ » ( 10000 وحدة ).
التحضير والاستعمال :
توضع المكونات الخمسة الاولى مع محتويات كبسولة الفيتامين في إناء ، وتخلط جيداً حتى تتماسك.
يستخدم المستحضر في عمل تدليك مركز لفروة الرأس وتدليك للشعر.. ثم يُلف الشعر بمنشفة دافئة لمدة 5 ـ 10 دقائق ، ثم يغسل الشعر بالشامبو ، ويشطف بالماء.
يؤدي استعمال هذا المستحضر بصفة منتظمة إلى نعومة الشعر وزيادة كثافته وتماسكه.

​ 

​


----------



## مازن81 (9 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

